# Short term housing in Veneto



## WishPirate (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm moving to Veneto shortly for work. I'll have my 6 year old son with me, but no other family members. 

I'm hoping for a short-term rental, 5-6 months, so my son can finish up the first grade before I figure out where I'd like to lease/live int he long term.

What's the scene for short-term housing like? I've seen some promising "whole apartment" AirBnB listings near Padova, but they're in the range of between $650 and $900 USD per month. 

Is that a good price for a short term furnished 1 or 2 bedroom? Should I be looking elsewhere? And with AirBnB for an address, can I enroll my son in the local public schools? (We're both Jus Sanguinis Italian citizens, although I'm not sure how that affects public school registry/eligibility/residency requirements, if at all.)


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Most of those AirBnB people will cut a deal with you for a long-term stay (in AirBnB parlance, 5-6 months is long-term). Contact them and inquire.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Oops! Residenza is an entirely different matter.

To obtain residenza, you will need a proper lease; I don't know if an AirBnB will count unless, for starters, your "host" is willing to go along with you on the legal requirements - unlikely, in my opinion.

On the other hand, a lot of AirBnB hosts really, really, want to find a long-term tenant for their property, so if you find a place you like you may be able to work something out.

As to enrolling your son in local schools *without* residenza, I simply do not know for sure, but I suspect not.


----------



## WishPirate (Nov 14, 2016)

I've gotten turned down by a few AirBnB hosts so far, either issues with not wanting to have someone in their place for 4-5 months straight, or issues with not wanting small children on premises. There are still possibilities on that platform, but does anyone else know of other places I could look for affordable short-term housing?

Also, I've been looking into Residenza requirements for public schools, and it appears that won't be much of a problem. Since my son and I are citizens, the bar for proving we live in a given Italian school district is different/lower, compared to other expats. (From a strictly legal standpoint, I suppose we're not expats. But really, we are...)


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Getting the child into a school should be a total non issue. The problem might be getting into the school you want. They may not have room. 

Affitto Case Appartamenti Immobili Uffici Ville | Solo Affitti

might help. There are other websites. The bigger ones have apps for your smartphone.

Your bigger problem is six months isn't here nor there. It's too long for tourist rentals. Too short for others. Places near the universities will have been rented for the school year. 

If I understand you're arriving the first six months of the year. You can try some of the summer tourist rentals. Make sure the place has heating.

I'd also try emailing estate agents. They may have something that might work. Even if they haven't gone to the trouble of listing it.


----------

